# The Boogie log!



## Boogieman (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey guys and gals, I want to be held accountable and meet my goals! Im 6'3", on TRT 50mgx2 weekly nothing else. My diet is decent but my work hours vary by the week and eating is all over the place because of it.

Goals
1. Be a lean 215# 10-12% BF, then work up to 225, 235
Current as of Sept 24, 2019 192.2#, I am not sure of my BF% currently, I am fairly lean so probably close to those numbers.

2. Keep my workouts consistent at 5 days a week!!!

3. I dont have any current 1 RM but my working sets are   5x5 (Squat 250, Bench 185, Dead Lift 245, Over head press 95) on my main lifts, would like to increase those numbers 15-20%. Any suggestions would be appreciated, I can add a little more specifics as far as my workout routine and nutrition a little later as well as supplements. As for now its time to go put in some work!!!!











24Sept19 192.2#


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2019)

Good luck with the goals


----------



## automatondan (Sep 24, 2019)

I would suggest (if you have not already) taking some serious time to learn proper mechanics on those lifts. Make sure you understand the movements and don't cheat yourself by doing half-ass form... The only person that will lose is you. Make sure you hit your depth on the squat too. Pause squats really helped me build my strength out of the hole and helped me to increase strength as a whole.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 25, 2019)

Open the taint! 

Ill be looking in every now and then to see the progress.


----------



## DNW (Sep 25, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I would suggest (if you have not already) taking some serious time to learn proper mechanics on those lifts. Make sure you understand the movements and don't cheat yourself by doing half-ass form... The only person that will lose is you. Make sure you hit your depth on the squat too. Pause squats really helped me build my strength out of the hole and helped me to increase strength as a whole.


+1 for pause squats. They helped me


----------



## Hurt (Sep 25, 2019)

My biggest suggestion is always nutrition. You said your diet is ‘decent’ but that doesn’t really tell us much. The most effective approach is to know what you should be eating for protein, carbs, and fats each day and getting as close as possible to those numbers consistently. If your diet isn’t consistent, no matter how hard you train, progress will be limited.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 25, 2019)

Hurt said:


> My biggest suggestion is always nutrition. You said your diet is ‘decent’ but that doesn’t really tell us much. The most effective approach is to know what you should be eating for protein, carbs, and fats each day and getting as close as possible to those numbers consistently. If your diet isn’t consistent, no matter how hard you train, progress will be limited.



Very good point here.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2019)

Just a quick question. I have been trying to figure out how to edit the first post so I can add information and for the life of me I can not figure it out. 

Also, a little about my nutrition, like I stated before it is decent I feel however I am not very good at keeping track of all my daily intake. But for most days ky meals go like this...

Breakfast when I wake up 12 eggs (10 whites 2 whole) and a half cup of oatmeal, pot of coffee (side note, I drink coffee as a pre workout as well, and throughout the morning).

About 2-3 hours later a 30 grams protein shake (dymatize ISO 100).

Lunch 10-12 oz of cooked chicken, 3/4 cup cooked rice and a cup of frozen veggies (frozen veggies is a mix of green beans, peas, corn and carrots usually).

25 grams of protein with 5 grams of creatine monohydrate pre workout

25 grams of protein with 5 grams creatine monohydrate post workout.

Dinner is where it gets tricky because the wife cooks and I usually will eat to not make her feel bad...most the time its very healthy but occasionally its more carbs than I want but hard to know what exactly I am eating.

My supplements...

Every MORNING
Fish oil, multi vitamin, b12, vit C, vit d, psyllium husk(fiber helps me stay regular)

Every NIGHT
ZMA, vit c, psyllium husk

whey protein and Creatine Mono as stated above

That is my usual day of nutrition somwtimes will snack on granola bar or dried fruit/trail mix. When I cook myselfndinner its the same as lunch.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I would suggest (if you have not already) taking some serious time to learn proper mechanics on those lifts. Make sure you understand the movements and don't cheat yourself by doing half-ass form... The only person that will lose is you. Make sure you hit your depth on the squat too. Pause squats really helped me build my strength out of the hole and helped me to increase strength as a whole.



Automatondan, I think I have the mechanics down pretty good, I will definitely incorporate pause squats, thats an awesome suggestion.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

Pause squats starting @ 315 will make anyone strong.  They suck but very doable.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 25, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Just a quick question. I have been trying to figure out how to edit the first post so I can add information and for the life of me I can not figure it out.
> 
> Also, a little about my nutrition, like I stated before it is decent I feel however I am not very good at keeping track of all my daily intake. But for most days ky meals go like this...
> 
> ...




So do you have a daily macro goal? From what you’ve outlined and based on the fact that you’re trying to gain and you’re already ‘fairly lean’, IMO you’re pretty far off the mark:

Based on what you’ve outlined, your protein before even having dinner is around 220g - which is more than enough, slightly higher even - than your intake for the day needs to be. Your carbs are way too low, and you’re barely getting any fat (around 10g from the 2 whole eggs).

To gain, I’d target the neighborhood of 20 cal/lb of body weight and 1g protein/lb of goal weight. The carbs and fats are more flexible within your calorie threshold but don’t go below 50g/day on your fats (necessary for hormonal and CNS function).


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2019)

Hurt said:


> So do you have a daily macro goal? From what you’ve outlined and based on the fact that you’re trying to gain and you’re already ‘fairly lean’, IMO you’re pretty far off the mark:
> 
> Based on what you’ve outlined, your protein before even having dinner is around 220g - which is more than enough, slightly higher even - than your intake for the day needs to be. Your carbs are way too low, and you’re barely getting any fat (around 10g from the 2 whole eggs).
> 
> To gain, I’d target the neighborhood of 20 cal/lb of body weight and 1g protein/lb of goal weight. The carbs and fats are more flexible within your calorie threshold but don’t go below 50g/day on your fats (necessary for hormonal and CNS function).



Hurt, I did forget I do use 1-2 tablespoons of olive oil with my eggs in the morning. I am going to do better with meal prepping as well. I really do need to track my macros better, I am going to try and figure out how to meal prep for the week to meet my goals. K so I should be trying go get in the neighborhood of 3800 calories then. I will try and shoot for 200 g of Protein will say thats 800 calories, 70 g fats 630 calories so and the rest should be carbs so 600 grams of carbs? Does look right? That should put me at 3800 calories per day.

Thanks brotha I really appreciate the input this is probably where I have been lacking...


----------



## snake (Sep 25, 2019)

Boogie, your diet looks pretty good to me. Yeah Dinner is always more unstructured with me if I'm not counting ever damn calorie but I wouldn't worry about it as long as you're getting your protein in and it's not real fatty. Speaking of protein, you seem to do a lot of shakes. That's not a problem if it fits your macros but if and when you cut, you're better off with real food to help not feeling hungry.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2019)

snake said:


> Boogie, your diet looks pretty good to me. Yeah Dinner is always more unstructured with me if I'm not counting ever damn calorie but I wouldn't worry about it as long as you're getting your protein in and it's not real fatty. Speaking of protein, you seem to do a lot of shakes. That's not a problem if it fits your macros but if and when you cut, you're better off with real food to help not feeling hungry.



Snake, thanks for the input! I do drink a number of shakes, for convenience probably more than anything. If I can get this food prep down that should eliminate some of those shakes. I do enjoy a shake right after a workout as I feel that it helps feed the muscles after a good workout. I also used to use some gluteamine 15 grams. I dont know how much that helped. I will get this figured out and I should probably see some results! Honestly I have had fairly decent gains up to this point. Honestly tho after seeing how little fat I had been taking in I felt i clined to go eat a couple donuts...lol surely that would cover my bases for extra fat!


----------



## Hurt (Sep 26, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Hurt, I did forget I do use 1-2 tablespoons of olive oil with my eggs in the morning. I am going to do better with meal prepping as well. I really do need to track my macros better, I am going to try and figure out how to meal prep for the week to meet my goals. K so I should be trying go get in the neighborhood of 3800 calories then. I will try and shoot for 200 g of Protein will say thats 800 calories, 70 g fats 630 calories so and the rest should be carbs so 600 grams of carbs? Does look right? That should put me at 3800 calories per day.
> 
> Thanks brotha I really appreciate the input this is probably where I have been lacking...



Sorry Boogie just saw this! Yeah and you can definitely keep the protein higher without any issues - didn't mean to imply you can't. That will allow you to reduce the carbs a little too. So you could do something like 225 P 575 C 70 F...if you find that you're struggling to hit carbs, increase fats and reduce carbs. It's a lot easier to hit a caloric intake goal with fats than carbs (9 cal/g vs 4 cal/g).


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 27, 2019)

Update, I did some shopping (Sams Club had a killer deal on a power quick pot, was $49 got to the register and it rang up for $39, bonus!!! Also got some glass tupperware!) and am ready to make this meal prep happen! Weighed in yesterday at 189# side note, tracking macros makes me eat more.... Also,  if anyone could tell me how to edit a post that would be greatly appreciated. I dont know how to add to my first post in this log...again to everyone on this board thank you for the help you guys are fuqin the best!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 5, 2019)

Been sick for the last 5 days, right when I got my meal prep all figured out. I literally slept for 2 days straight. I have lost some weight, I weighed in today at 187.4. Although I figured I would have lost more weight so I am happy about that! Still not 100% but I will definitely get a workout in today!


----------



## Raider (Oct 6, 2019)

Hey Boog, glad to hear your starting to feel better! Nothing like being sick to put a wrench in your training. I know you said you work some crazy hours, I’m sure you already know this , but it bears repeating, make sure your getting your sleep in . Without that you take a big piece out of the puzzle. You know.... eat big, sleep big, train big! I saw your pics when you came aboard and you were real lean, maybe it would be worth loading up on he calls. awhile and doing a little bulk phase to get those #’s up. Winter is here, lol. Keep us informed. Best of luck Boog


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 9, 2019)

Raider, thanks for the encouragement! Damn, I finally feel a little better, that bullshiz lasted way longer than I expected! The good is I weighed today 193# (Raider I think your right I need to put some god damn weight on!) and some change so back to where I was basically before getting sick, still not 100%...it really threw me off my workout routine. I got in the gym and just felt hella weak but I pushed through and did a little arm and back workout, and some slow cardio, kept my HR at around 115, nothing crazy to get back into the swing of things. From here my goals are to just stay on track food wise, an up the intensity in the gym! I am doing good at tracking and meal prepping and that has helped a lot! My Protein is right around 250, Carbs 500 and fat 100. Give or take I am around 4000 calories a day. Rice, Chicken, Veggies oatmeal and eggs seem to be my go to! I know it has been a while since I posted, and I have not really posted any workouts...I will work on that! But just wanted an update, I havent fallen off the ship I am still hard at it! Later dudes!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 9, 2019)

Raider, thanks for the encouragement! Damn, I finally feel a little better, that bullshiz lasted way longer than I expected! The good is I weighed today 193# (Raider I think your right I need to put some god damn weight on!) and some change so back to where I was basically before getting sick, still not 100%...it really threw me off my workout routine. I got in the gym and just felt hella weak but I pushed through and did a little arm and back workout, and some slow cardio, kept my HR at around 115, nothing crazy to get back into the swing of things. From here my goals are to just stay on track food wise, an up the intensity in the gym! I am doing good at tracking and meal prepping and that has helped a lot! My Protein is right around 250, Carbs 500 and fat 100. Give or take I am around 4000 calories a day. Rice, Chicken, Veggies oatmeal and eggs seem to be my go to! I know it has been a while since I posted, and I have not really posted any workouts...I will work on that! But just wanted an update, I havent fallen off the ship I am still hard at it! Later dudes!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, well must not be eating enough...weiged in 188.6 today. My guess is the last week and a half of being sick but hell I dunno. I am back on track now, feel pretty good and going to go hit a Leg workout!


----------



## Raider (Oct 11, 2019)

Give it hell Boogie!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 13, 2019)

Weighed in 192.6 today, eating approx 250 Protein, 450 Carbs and 120 Fat 3800-4000 daily calories. Had a damn good Cardio workout yesterday, put in 3.2 miles 15 grade uphill with some sprint interval work. Today Chest, shoulder and Tri workout. Overhead press 97.5X5 5 sets, Bench 185X5 5 Sets, Bodyweight dips 3 sets of 10, D.B. Tri ext 20X10 5 sets, D.B. Fly 20X10 5 sets, 45 plate Tri Ext X 10 5 sets, close grip bench 135X5 5 sets.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 18, 2019)

Weighed in this morning 193, looking fuller started 5mg a day creatine as well, everything else is the same!

Had a decent leg day tonight

Squats 225X5, 245X6, 255X5, 265X4 last set to failure
Leg EXT 145X10, 155X10, 170X10, 180X10
Calf Raises 180X8 4 sets
Farmer carry 80# DB's

Approximately 4100 calories today, things are going well weight is increasing. I feel great, my strength is increasing, should get blood done the beginning of Nov. with the increase to 150mg TRT, hoping it puts me where I should be. Feel good no sides at current dose.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 18, 2019)

Weighed in this morning 193, looking fuller started 5mg a day creatine as well, everything else is the same!

Had a decent leg day tonight

Squats 225X5, 245X6, 255X5, 265X4 last set to failure
Leg EXT 145X10, 155X10, 170X10, 180X10
Calf Raises 180X8 4 sets
Farmer carry 80# DB's

Approximately 4100 calories today, things are going well weight is increasing. I feel great, my strength is increasing, should get blood done the beginning of Nov. with the increase to 150mg TRT, hoping it puts me where I should be. Feel good no sides at current dose.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 21, 2019)

So I weighed at home 198, what the hell...I figured it was my scale was off, got to the gym weighed in 200.6 ok I dont think my home scale was off! I hit 200, not dry sure I had some food and water on board. Now with that said I had a kick ass back workout, my strength is going up feeling good! 

Workout
OH press 105# X 5 sets 5 reps
Barbell Row 155# X 5 sets 6 reps
Lat pulldowns 120# 3 sets 8 reps
Seated Cable rows 120# 3 sets 10 teps
Incline Situps with a 40# dumbbell 3 sets 15 reps

30 min Cardio


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 2, 2019)

195# today, 3955 calories 

OHP 115# 5 sets of 5
Incline situp with 25# db 3 sets of 20
DB Lateral raise with 15# db's 5 sets of 8
Bodyweight Pullups 3 sets of 5
Pushups 3 sets of 30
35# DB OHP 3 sets of 6


Getting tired of eating chicken and rice...food in general is boring...did have a ribeye the other day and that was delicious!

Getting bloods on Monday, will see where im at then, overall feeling stronger and weight is slowly creeping up there! 

CJ I am catching up to you!!!


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> CJ I am catching up to you!!!



Bring it bitch!!! :32 (20):


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 10, 2019)

Trying to stay active on my log! Leg day today! I destroyed my legs!!!

Leg press 475 5 sets of 10
Squats 210 3 sets of 10
Leg extension 160 4 sets of 10
Seated leg press 190 4 sets of 10-15 *my finisher set to really get that burn!

Walked on the treadmill for 25 min to keep the blood flowing to my quads!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 11, 2019)

Well, boogieman, you are too busy working out !!    Good to see your determination and the treadmill is a great activity fade out to gently ease the quads and metabolise. I used to steam after my workouts when I was in a gym, 3 x cycles of steaming and cooling, that would help the muscles to heal as well. Upwards and onwards, have a great week!!


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 18, 2019)

I have not been the best at logging my workouts, but here goes for tonight!

Skeeeeeewats
145X10
195X10
205X6
215X6

Leg Extensions
145X12
145X12
155X12
170X12
185X8

Leg Press
315X10
335X10
355X10
355X10

10 min cool down walking on treadmill 

3950 calories
Weighed 199.6


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 20, 2019)

My morning workout, weighed in at 199.6 

BENCH
95X10
135X10
185X5
185X5
185X3
187.5X4
190X4

EZ BAR CURL
85X10
90X8
90X8

REVERSE BB CURL
45X5
55X8
60X8
65X8
70X7

CLOSE GRIP BENCH
135X6
135X7
135X6

CHIN UPS BODYWEIGHT
6
8
6

CARDIO
45 MIN


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 26, 2019)

198 on the scale this morning

Skeeeeeeewats Day, tried a ladder style workout 

135X10
185X10
225X8
245X5
275X3
235X5
225X5
185X8

Then some bodyweight squats high reps

Worked shoulders and biceps, nothing crazy just keeping at it!!! 

Later gentlemen Boogie out!!! :32 (20):


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 26, 2019)

Good shit boogie.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving All!!!!

Morning weight 200.6 

Incline Bench
95X8
115X12
130X7
135X6

Bench
135X8
185X5
190X4
190X5
190X3
155X7
135X7

Incline DB Flys, higgest DB I have ar 25's so it is what it is...
25X12
25X12
25X12
25X14
25X12

BW Dips, I was smoked by the time I got to dips it was rough...
BWX4
BWX3
BWX3

DB Tri extensions behind the neck
25X8
20X10
20X10

Behind Neck plate ext 
35X8
35X8
35X8

I need heavier Dumbbell options...


----------



## Trump (Nov 28, 2019)

you got any duct tape?? I know a guy 



Boogieman said:


> I need heavier Dumbbell options...


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 8, 2019)

Good morning gentlemen, figured I better make a log entry! So you all know how big a bad ass I am! Time to put in another honest days work. 

Stretch, warmup for 10 min then time to get to it! I worked legs yesterday. Today will be back, triceps and a good cardio session! I think its time for me to cut off some of this extra winter chub!

Weigh in weight this morning 200.8

PULLUPS 6, 5, 4

BB ROWS 145X8 155X5, 155X6. 155X6

LAT PULLDOWN 160X8, 160X8, 180X5

DB TRI EXTENSION 25X10, 30X10, 35X8, 35X8

ROWS 160X8, 160X8 160X8

SKULLCRUSHERS 65X8, 75X8, 75X7

TREADMILL RUN/ WALK ON AN INCLINE 30MIN

Boogie OUT!!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 19, 2019)

Weigh in 202.4#

BARBELL ROWS 145X8, 155X8, 165X8, 175X6

ONE ARM DUMBBELL ROW 65X10, 65X8, 65X8

LAT PULLDOWN 160X6, 140X8, 140X8, 140X8

SEATED CABLE ROW  160X8, 160X8, 160X8

CABLE ROPE TRI OVERHEAD EXT 36X10, 43X8, 43X5

CARDIO 30 min


----------



## Trump (Dec 19, 2019)

Cable over head tri’s are amazing, no strain felt on elbows either


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> Cable over head tri’s are amazing, no strain felt on elbows either



Honestly first time I have ever done that exercise and it felt good, not only worked my tris but I felt it in my entire back.


----------



## Trump (Dec 19, 2019)

god knows what you was doing to feel in your back ha ha 



Boogieman said:


> Honestly first time I have ever done that exercise and it felt good, not only worked my tris but I felt it in my entire back.


----------



## Jin (Dec 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> god knows what you was doing to feel in your back ha ha



Hopefully just the stabilizing muscles he’s never had to use before......or he’s doing something really weird

Boogie- if you still feel it in your back after the third time you do them, check your technique.


----------



## Trump (Dec 19, 2019)

Prob pivoting shoulders a bit, not keeping upper arm stationary 



Jin said:


> Hopefully just the stabilizing muscles he’s never had to use before......or he’s doing something really weird
> 
> Boogie- if you still feel it in your back after the third time you do them, check your technique.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Hopefully just the stabilizing muscles he’s never had to use before......or he’s doing something really weird
> 
> Boogie- if you still feel it in your back after the third time you do them, check your technique.



Yes it was definitely stabilizing muscles, and my technique may not have been great...first time doing that particular exercise


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 21, 2019)

Legs

Weighed in 198, ugh not same scales this is my personal digital scale so it has to be off...CJ I dont want to hear it :32 (8):

Stretch, trying to avoid injuries

Warm up on rower for 5 min at my max sustainable level for that duration.

Squats

135X10, 155X12, 185X10, 205X10, 225X6, 275X 3, 295X1, 225X8, 185X10, 135X10

DB curls 25X15, 25X10, 25X10, 25X10

I must be a giant puss cause after that was all tuckered out!


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Legs
> 
> Weighed in 198, ugh not same scales this is my personal digital scale so it has to be off...CJ I dont want to hear it :32 (8):
> 
> ...



Great work on squats. Keep at it. That’s better than when I started back 5 years ago.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 21, 2019)

Best of luck reaching your goals


----------



## snake (Dec 21, 2019)

Easy with those triples and singles Boogie. I was never a big fan of them.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 23, 2019)

To another great ****ing workout!!!!

198#

STRETCH

BENCH 95X10, 135X10, 185X5, 185X5, 195X4, 185X5

EZ BAR CURL 70X10, 70X8, 70X8

INCLINE BENCH 95X10, 145X8, 145X7, 145X6

HAMMER CURL 25X15, 25X15. 25X15

SIDE LATERAL RAISE 10X12, 10X20, 20X10, 20X12

BODYWEIGHT DIPS 12, 9, 7

POST WORKOUT STRETCH!!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 24, 2019)

Get it Boogie! Great numbers! Keep it up Bro:32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 27, 2019)

good job bro


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 30, 2019)

Have been eating like shiz due to all the holiday treats around...
201.5 #

Incline bench
95X12, 115X10, 135X10, 155X7, 165X6, 175X4

Bench
115X8, 135X8, 185X6, 195X4, 205X2

BW Dips 
12, 8, 7.5 

Standing DB Tri ext
25X14, 25X12, 25X12

Close grip Flat Bench
95X12, 95X12, 95X8

Standing tri ext with resistance bands
15, 12, 8


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

201.5 lbs huh?

You'll have my response tomorrow.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 31, 2019)

Good job Boogie


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> 201.5 lbs huh?
> 
> You'll have my response tomorrow.



Hahaha my weight seems to yoyo a bit but I believe its moving in the right direction as well as I feel like my lifts are getting a lot better!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 12, 2020)

Well a little update since I havent in a while...I have felt like complete and udder dog shit for the last 2 weeks. Im sure its just the standard head cold I just can not seem to kick it...my gym time has been lacking. I have been abme to get in but my intensity is a 2 on a scale of 1-10. Not sure if I should rest up and get better or what the hell to do? My sleep is slso not great because my nose gets all congested. Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 12, 2020)

man it's going around almost everyone has that lingering cold including myself. take some meds, keep course just don't go into the gym expecting stellar workouts or prs for the time being.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> man it's going around almost everyone has that lingering cold including myself. take some meds, keep course just don't go into the gym expecting stellar workouts or prs for the time being.



Good call! Thanks for the advice gibz!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 17, 2020)

For the 2 week sickness of not being in the gym I can not complain about this workout. I feel good considering, so will just keep pushing on from here. 

BENCH 95X20, 135X15, 145X14, 155X11, 165X7, 185X3, 195X2, 205X1

BW DIPS 8, 9, 7, 7, 4

SKULL CRUSHERS 65X10, 9, 9, 7, 6

EZ BAR CURL 85X12, 12, 90X8, 6, 6

REV BB CURL 55X10, 10, 9, 8, 8

DB TRI EXT 25X15, 15, 12


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 17, 2020)

That’s good work brother! Back on top in a flash :32 (20):


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 17, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> That’s good work brother! Back on top in a flash :32 (20):



Thanks CBK, I ****ing missed it!!!! Back at it today with Skewaaaaaaaaats!!!!!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 17, 2020)

Keep on grinding away brother!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 23, 2020)

Im back in the saddle!!!

Deadlifts135X10, 185X10, 225X10, 275X6, 295X5, 300X5

Barbell rows 135X10, 155X8, 165X6, 170X6, 185X5

EzBar curls 65X10, 85X10, 95X7, 105X6

Pullups 5,3,2 im a puss at pullups...that shits hard!!!

DB Curls 25X10, 25X10, 25X10, 25X10, 25X12

Will put in some cardio a little later tonight!!!!

Go get some boys!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 24, 2020)

Great job, Boogieman!  Really moving some weight around, bro.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 24, 2020)

That's where you belong!! Keep it going, well done!!  
My toil is shoulders and triceps and any progress slow as it may be tastes even sweeter, so go for that sweetness with your Pullups


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2020)

Incline bench
105X10, 155X8, 165X5, 175X2, 155X4

Bench
145X8, 165X8, 195X4, 205X3, 215X2

High Cable chest flys
100X12, 100X12, 100X10, 80X8

Pec Deck
10, 8, 8

Flat Bench DB 
60X4, 50X8, 50X7, 50X

Decline situp w/40# DB
20, 20, 15

Lateral raise
15X10, 20X10, 25X10

Close grip flat bench
125X7, 125X6, 125X6

Excellent, focused mind to muscle workout!!!!
This one for the win!!!:32 (10):


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 10, 2020)

Its been too long since my last post...I have been working out but just so busy that sometimes posting gets forgot. 

On Saturday was doing some brake work on my effing truck. That bastard has 35X12.50R17 tires, well I am guessing when I went to mount that tire back up while I was lifting I must have twisted and now my lower back is very pissed off. 

Needless to say I am not going to be able to do any back work and probably legs as well. Hopefully the back calms down and I can get back into my regular rotation soon.

From prior back injuries usually 3-4 weeks minimum but will see. 

Also I dont usually take any pain blockers like Tylenol or Ibuprofen. But I think if ibuorofen will help heal me up quicker I may take that just to keep the swelling down. 

Keep kicking ass boys and girls!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2020)

Heal up quick big boy!


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 10, 2020)

Hate to hear that bro.  Hopefully it'll calm down in a hurry fro ya.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 14, 2020)

Here we go boys, back at it! Stretched my back right into submission...

Leg day

Skeeeeeeewats 
135X10, 195X10, 235X8, 285X5

Incline situps
30, 30, 30

DB Curl
30X10, 12, 12

Seated Leg Extension
143X10, 12, 15

EZ bar Curl
65X10, 12, 12

Workout went well, I pushed myself! I can tell I have not been in the gym as much as I should be. Felt a little weak and have lost some strength for sure. A bit frustrating but I am back at 100% so nothing but up hill from here!


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 14, 2020)

Good job Boogieman.  So the back is good?


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes, I have had it do this before and found a way to stretch that usually will get me back in commission in a few days! 

However I definitely pushed a little too hard today, feeling like I could puke right now...


----------



## tinymk (Feb 14, 2020)

From my POV that is how one should feel post squats.  Train safe brother


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 20, 2020)

Flat bench
135X10, 185x6, 205X3, 235X1, 185X7, 165X8, 145X8

DB lat raise
20X10, 10, 10 15X8

Seated OH Press
45X10, 65X8, 75X5

Cable crossover 
40X15, 15, 12, 12

Cardio 15 min incline treadmill


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey Boogz,
I have noticed that a lot of you guys will go up in weight then back down.  I think I will try that out.  What is the thought behind it?


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 21, 2020)

DL, honestly I like to just pound out a bunch of extra reps so I work up and then come back down to put in more work. 

There may be a better reason but for me it lets me put in a bit more work and those last sets I go till failure. 

Honestly this workout I felt a bit off, my OHP was weak and I didnt feel that connected mind to muscle. Been in a funk lately...been working more and home life is busy. Time to re-evaluate....and get back on track!


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Hey Boogz,
> I have noticed that a lot of you guys will go up in weight then back down.  I think I will try that out.  What is the thought behind it?



pyramid training, I do this a lot.
start out lighter weight higher reps, go to medium weight, less reps, medium heavy less reps, heavy sets x 2-3 even less reps then as you go back down in weight increase reps.
power building.
gets the best of both worlds, strength and hypertrophy.
the lighter sets ramping up to the heavier warm up the muscle and will help a lot with preventing injury, just don't do those sets to failure where they'll kill ur working or top sets.
then back down the ladder to push those reps to or close to failure and force all that blood into the muscle.


----------



## Biggin (Feb 21, 2020)

I’ll pyramid maybe 2x a week. In my experience (like Gibsonator stated) it killed my workout going to failure on every set.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello Gents!
Found a gym....

Weigh in 204.4#

A lil cardio 1 mile 8:29 and some uphill walking

Lying leg curl 4X10
Leg Press 3X10, 2x8, 1x6 working weight 330-515#
Wagon wheel Deadlift 235x8, 285x8, 325x8, 385x5
Preacher curls 3x10
Hammer curls 3x10


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 23, 2020)

4-23-20

Bench 135X10, 185X10, 205X7, 215X3, 225X1

Shrugs 225X10, 235X8, 245X8, 255X7

Rev BB Curls 45X10, 65X10, 75X8, 82.5X6

OHP 45X10, 95X8, 105X5, 110X3, 115X3

DB Curl 4X12, 3X8

Band Tri single arm pushdown 4X12

Getting stronger, I didnt log my workout yesterday, however it was leg day and also getting stronger on legs. 

Weighed in at 207 this morning, I would measure body fat around 18% somewhere in there so not ideal but I am making progress so I will continue doing what has been working!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 25, 2020)

Weigh in 207#

10 min warm up on the treadmill 

BB Rows 
135X8, 145X8, 155X8, 165X8, 175X6

Lat pulldown 
140X10, 160X8, 180X6

One arm DB row
60X10, 65X10, 70X10

Seated row
140X10, 160X8, 180X8

Bent over DB reverse fly
30X8, 35X8, 25X12, 30X10


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 26, 2020)

Weigh in 205.6#

Bench
145X15, 195X8, 205X6, 215X3, 225X1, 195X3, 175X6, 165X7

Pec Deck
3X10

DB Incline
55X5, 50X6, 45X8

DB  Decline
50X8, 45X8, 45X8

Calf raises
4X10


----------



## CJ (Apr 26, 2020)

You're up to 205?!?   Dammit!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 26, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You're up to 205?!?   Dammit!!!!



Im probably just getting fat, or water weight...honestly not sure but strength seems to be going up so I am going to just keep doing what I have been.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 27, 2020)

04-26-2020

Skeewats
145X10, 195X8, 235X6 285X5, 325X3

Lying leg curl
60X12X4

Leg extension
156X10X4

Leg press
335X10X4

Still 205 CJ, 215 was my goal and I am almost there! Then on to 225! Slow steady growth!


----------



## CJ (Apr 27, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Still 205 CJ, 215 was my goal and I am almost there! Then on to 225! Slow steady growth!



I hope you get Covid and drop down to 199. :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I hope you get Covid and drop down to 199. :32 (18):



Damn dude. Watch out for karma.....


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I hope you get Covid and drop down to 199. :32 (18):



How dare you try and bless me with that shit. Honestly think I have already had it...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Keep up the good work Boogie. 215-225 will be here before you know it.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 27, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Keep up the good work Boogie. 215-225 will be here before you know it.



Hell yeah! Thanks brotha!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 30, 2020)

Serious work! Serious Gainz! Great job brother. Keep it up!!!:32 (1):


----------



## Boogieman (May 11, 2020)

Dammit, I had my workout logged and somehow it deleted...well I did Back had a great workout.

Weighed in 203.6#


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Dammit, I had my workout logged and somehow it deleted...well I did Back had a great workout.



Guess you'll just have to do it again. :32 (20):


----------



## Boogieman (May 20, 2020)

Today I did a lil uphill treadmill to get the blood flowing

Seated row
160X10, 160X10, 180X8

Lat pulldown
160X8, 160X8, 180X6

BB row
145X8, 165X6, 175X5

Single DB row
70X8, 70X8, 75X6

Shrugs
225X8, 245X10, 265X6

Bent over DB row
30X12, 35X10, 35X10

Cardio cooldown 15 min

:32 (9):


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 19, 2021)

Im back ladies, gents and boys, time to revive this thread! Chucks are laced up, energy on board and im in need of some accountability! Will just leave it at that!

Squat
135X8, 185X6, 225X6, 295X4 fail on 5th

Romanian DL
135x8, 185X6, 205X6, 225X6

Forward lunge BW
10, 10, 10

Goblet squat 
25#X10, 85#X10, 85#X10

Calf raises
225#X15, 225#X20, 225#X20

Any and all criticism is welcomed!!! Some workouts will be my home gym which is limited, today was home gym.

SUPS
Taking Fish oil, multi vit, B12, B6, Creatine, Coffee, TRT 200MG/WK


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Im back ladies, gents and boys, time to revive this thread! Chucks are laced up, energy on board and im in need of some accountability! Will just leave it at that!
> 
> 
> Any and all criticism is welcomed!!! Some workouts will be my home gym which is limited, today was home gym.



What are your goals right now?

I will follow along. Good to see you posting again Boogieman.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 20, 2021)

Get it man!  LFG! 

I see some good stuff in there.  Have you been training legs consistently?


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 20, 2021)

DL, to be honest I have been a lazy fuk...skipping workouts not doing what needs to be done. Time to get my shit together...


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 20, 2021)

Cohiba, my goal of getting to 225# stands, I am working toward that goal. The last several months have been my weakness, time to push hard and get after it!

I dont want 225 fat ass either we are all working toward a common goal and I think that goal is to be the biggest baddest ass possible given our genetics!!!

With that being said my ability to eat what it takes to grow is the hardest part for me personally. I just get full so fast when I am eating good calorie dense food. Any suggestions to boost my appetite will be much appreciated! 

Going to post up daily if possible I do have rest days scheduled in but I plan on keeping this log going.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 20, 2021)

Also apologize for all these posts...

I am currently sitting at 202# yep thats what I get for being a slack ass...

Granted its not 202# of fat ass I look decent just lost some mass but that will come back I am sure. Anywho thanks for having me back all!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> With that being said my ability to eat what it takes to grow is the hardest part for me personally. I just get full so fast when I am eating good calorie dense food. Any suggestions to boost my appetite will be much appreciated!
> 
> .



I wish I had some good advice, but I deal with the same issue. I think we probably have similar builds because you seem to be tall and relatively thin like me. So I have to eat a lot.

Only thing that helps me really is if I go a few hours without eating, I kind of remind myself that I better eat something because if I wait too long it'll be harder to hit my calorie goals.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 20, 2021)

It is definitely tough.  I don't like it very much either.  Picking up the weights is fun.  Picking up the fork is a pain in the ass.

I like CJ's method.  He makes sure he hits protein goal and uses carbs and fat however he needs to hit the calories.  If it means eating ice cream in bed, that's what he does.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 20, 2021)

In the same boat. I would love to get to 225. Taking it one week at a time trying to put on a pound. Sitting at 198 in morning. Hitting 4300 calories a day just bumped up from 4000. Have my base diet down hitting my protein carbs and fat. It is no fun doing the eating part, but I know it’s so important. Keep at it man!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I like CJ's method.  He makes sure he hits protein goal and uses carbs and fat however he needs to hit the calories.  If it means eating ice cream in bed, that's what he does.



This is what I do too. Prioritize protein then whatever else it takes. Pretty sure I probably picked it up from CJ.


----------



## Trump (Jan 20, 2021)

Salmon and rice works great for bulking, you can eat 1000 cals and be hungry an hour later it digests that quick


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks Trump, I will get some Salmon saw some at Costco the other day that looked good.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 20, 2021)

Chest/Tri-Home gym, thanks for the support guys!!!

Bench
135X8, 155X4, 185X4, 205X4, 225X3, 235X1, 245X1

DB Flys
35#DB'sX10, X12, 40#DB'sX10

Incline bench press
115X8, 135X4, 155X3, 165X1, failed 2nd attempt, 165X2, failed 3rd attempt

Body weight dips
8, 6, 5, 5

EZ curl bar reverse curls 65#
10, 10, 10

Resistance band Tri extension red bands not sure the resistance but got a good burn
10, 10, 12


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2021)

What are you using for dips? I need to get something for my home gym.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 20, 2021)

Good job Boogie!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 21, 2021)

Jin, my wife bought me a dip/pull-up station, when I get back home I will get a pic. Its a solid unit, I have seen some cheap inexpensive ones but this is a good one. Only issue is it takes up about a 3'x4' space.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 21, 2021)

DL, awesome advice I have always found trying to keep track of every single calorie to be frustrating and time consuming! So much so that I just dont do it...I will try this method and let you all know how it goes. CJ eats his ice cream in bed...thats legit!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 22, 2021)

Rest day for me boys, I am trying this 4 day split, quite a common split...not sure about 3 days off, but will see how it goes! 

Tomorrow back and biceps! 

Rock on you monsters!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 23, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Rest day for me boys, I am trying this 4 day split, quite a common split...not sure about 3 days off, but will see how it goes!
> 
> Tomorrow back and biceps!
> 
> Rock on you monsters!!!!!



Rest is good.  I have a hard time making myself do it.  I always try to remember that the biggest dudes on here advocate it to no end.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 23, 2021)

1-22-21

206#

Bent over BB Rows 
155X8, 165X8, 175X6, 185X6

Seated Cable Row
160X10, 160X8 180X7, 200X5

One Arm DB Row
75X6, 75X6, 75X6

Wide grip Lat Pull-down
160X6, 140X10, 140X8

Shit, forgot I was also doing Biceps also, should have worked these in with my back...ah well use it as a finisher!

Preacher curl EZ bar
85X6, 85X3, 85X6

Cable Face pulls
45X10, 50X10, 56X8

Seated incline DB Curl
30X8, 35X6, 35X7

Standing straight bar cable curl
45X10, 45X8, 45X12

Felt strong tonight, mind to muscle connection was there! Later dudes!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 23, 2021)

1-23-21

Shoulders -Home Gym

Seated OHP
95X8, 135X6, 135X7, 135X5, failed on 6th attempt

DB Lat raises
20X12, 12, 10, 8

Seated OH DB press
25X15, 15, 15

Front DB raise
10X12, 10, 10, 9

Arnold Press
25X6, 20X8, 8

Smoked my shoulders, shoulders are my weak link...

This program calls for 2 days of rest now so I guess time to rebuild...be back on Jan 26th for leg day!

Skeeeeeeewats can't wait!!!! Later Bros!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 23, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Smoked my shoulders, shoulders are my weak link...



135x5 OHP is not weak!

Good job Boogie!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 24, 2021)

Boogieman, do you have cables at home?

Doing 15lbs front cable raises 4x12 for 6 months completely changed the way my shoulders looked and felt.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 24, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Boogieman, do you have cables at home?
> 
> Doing 15lbs front cable raises 4x12 for 6 months completely changed the way my shoulders looked and felt.



I need to do more front raise work. It will help out my bench too.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 24, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Boogieman, do you have cables at home?
> 
> Doing 15lbs front cable raises 4x12 for 6 months completely changed the way my shoulders looked and felt.



No I do not but I do at the gym, I will work those in when able to get in there!!! 

Side note did you watch the fights? Dammit I was rooting for McGregor...he handled it like a boss! But it was a good fight, no regrets.

Poirier fought well, go Merica!!!!!

McGregor will be back!


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> No I do not but I do at the gym, I will work those in when able to get in there!!!



Here's a good explanation of how cable raises complement DB raises, to hit the target muscle through its full contractile range...


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Here's a good explanation of how cable raises complement DB raises, to hit the target muscle through its full contractile range...


That video was dope, CJ. Thanks.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 26, 2021)

Jin, Power tower 1700. Not entirely sure they sell it anymore all the ones I see now for sell the pull-up station is on the same side as dips, might be a smaller footprint.


Pic sideways.....


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 26, 2021)

2-26-21

204#

Skeeeeeeeeewats!!!
135X10, 185X8, 205X10, 205X8, 225X6, 255X6, 275X4

Felt pretty strong through each set, no Failures, I did put in more reps than usual, trying muscle confusion.

DB Lunges 
45'sX5, 5, 5

Home gym. Limited to what I can do with legs but these 45#ers DB Lunges got my quads pumping!

Body Weight Lunges
15, 15, 10

Feel the burn!!!!

Body Weight Squats
20, 20, 20

Legs are pumped!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 27, 2021)

Are ur lunges like Bulgarian skwaats ?


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Are ur lunges like Bulgarian skwaats ?



Bulgarian Split Squats are brutal!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

ATL I did a classic split squat, Bulgarian looks awesome I will try on the future for sure!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Bulgarian Split Squats are brutal!!!


They have helped improve my balance.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 27, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> ATL I did a classic split squat, Bulgarian looks awesome I will try on the future for sure!



AJ Lapray did classic split squats in his routine to improve his vertical {jump} a couple years ago, but he had a bolsa ball at an incline. 
https://youtu.be/2yVAgSQU0_A


----------



## creekrat (Jan 27, 2021)

Those Bulgarians and goblet squats with pauses will finish frying your legs if you throw them in at the end. Great work boogs


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

1-27-21

206.4# this morning

Chest/Triceps 

Warmup/Stretch 

Bench 
135X10, 155X10, 185X8, 185+40#ChainsX4, 200X4, 225X1 and fail on 2nd, 185X5 fail on 6th, 155X7fail on 8th

Skullcrushers
65X8, 65X10, 70X8

Incline DB Press
50X10x 50X8, 50X5

Seated one arm DB tri ext
25X8, 25X8, 25X12

Incline Bench
95X10, 105X7, 105X5

BW Dips
4....had a slight pain in my R. Shoulder, will discontinue till that resolves.


Treadmill 30 min


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 28, 2021)

Was the discomfort in your shoulder joint or front delt?


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 28, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Was the discomfort in your shoulder joint or front delt?



Felt like front delt area


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 28, 2021)

Skull crusher on flat bench or 3 degree incline?


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Skull crusher on flat bench or 3 degree incline?



3 degree incline? Like, prop the bench feet up
under a quarter?:32 (20):


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 28, 2021)

The pain was felt when doing BW dips but I suppose the skullcrushers could have been the source of the pain. 

ATL, I did skullcrushers on a flat bench. But... 

Jin I think your right to get a 3 degree incline one would need to use a quarter...lol the cheap bench I have probably does a 20 degree and and maybe a 40 and so on...:32 (20): I could definitely use a nicer bench the one I currently have is a pile O shit!


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> The pain was felt when doing BW dips but I suppose the skullcrushers could have been the source of the pain.
> 
> ATL, I did skullcrushers on a flat bench. But...
> 
> Jin I think your right to get a 3 degree incline one would need to use a quarter...lol the cheap bench I have probably does a 20 degree and and maybe a 40 and so on...:32 (20): I could definitely use a nicer bench the one I currently have is a pile O shit!



Try it out on a low Incline though. Skulls feel 100x better for me on an Incline.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 28, 2021)

A fine damn crew we have here!!!! I will give the Incline crushers a go! I have had issues in the past with them and if this solves all of those issues then I will be grateful for your knowledge! Thanks Bros!!!!

My prior issues were when I would go heavy 85# on up I would get almost tennis elbow type of pain. Not entirely sure thats what it was but I'm almost certain it was from skullcrushers. 

So I kind of gave up on them, now I'm ready for more again thanks gentlemen!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> 3 degree incline? Like, prop the bench feet up
> under a quarter?:32 (20):


Total typo haha
i meant 30° Incline


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2021)

1-29-21

207.2#

Back/Biceps

Wagonwheel DeadLift
145X10, 235X8, 325X6, 415X3, 325X6, 235X10
I need a belt, each rep with a good reset. I didn't know if I would be able to pull 415, but figured worth a try. No straps, hands were tiring on the heavier pulls. Back feels great!

DB preacher Curl
35X8, 40X7, 40X6

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
120X12, 120X12, 120X12
Explosive pull, slow and controlled return

Straight Bar Cable Curl
45X10, 45X12, 50X8

Low seated Wide Grip OH Cable row
120X12, 120X12, 120X16

Seated Incline hammer curl
30X10, 30X9, 30X9

Went heavier on the wagon wheel deads, the rest lighter weights higher reps for me. 

I have stuck to the lower rep ranges and heavier, trying to switch things up some. I did get a good pump on the higher reps both biceps and back!


----------



## creekrat (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice work man. I had been having elbow pain doing push work. Started doing some pre exhaust warmup on cables and it greatly reduced it. Also been flossing with a voodoo band


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2021)

I need to learn the flossing technique and give that a try. However at the moment everything feels pretty good...knock on wood


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 29, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I need to learn the flossing technique and give that a try. However at the moment everything feels pretty good...knock on wood



It's not difficult.  Just run a search on youtube.  You wraps towards the heart and not away from it.  Wrap as tight as you can and then run the joint through it's full ROM.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> It's not difficult.  Just run a search on youtube.  You wraps towards the heart and not away from it.  Wrap as tight as you can and then run the joint through it's full ROM.



Thanks BroIron, I am going to give that a try, will check out some videos!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> It's not difficult.  Just run a search on youtube.  You wraps towards the heart and not away from it.  Wrap as tight as you can and then run the joint through it's full ROM.



I can't say enough about how much flossing helped me. Every time I see it mentioned I have to chime in. Works wonders!


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I need to learn the flossing technique and give that a try. However at the moment everything feels pretty good...knock on wood



My dentist is always trying to get me to do it too. Nope, that's her job!  :32 (20):


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 30, 2021)

208.6#

5 whole eggs w/1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup yogurt, 1/2 cup oats 

1-30-21

Shoulders/Traps

Let's do dis shiiiiiiit!!!!

Seated OHP
105X8, 115X7, 115X5, 135X2 fail on 3rd
Felt pretty weak compared to last week on OHP

Front Cable Raise
22.5X10, 22.5X10, 22.5X12/18X10

Standing BB Shrug
235X10, 235X8, 235X8, 235X8

DB Lat Raise
25X10, 25X8, 20X12

Reverse Fly(unsure of the weight...)
10, 10, 10

Standing DB Shrug
80'sX8, 80'sX12, 80'sX12

Bent Over DB Lat raise
20X10, 20X10, 25X8/20X8

Cheese stick

50g protein shake, first one of those that I have had in a while.

I'm sure this food input is of no use but there it is I logged it for the 1st time!!!!

Thays a step in the right direction!!!

And BroIron I did watch some videos and I am going to put that technique to use because doing standing BB shrugs my R bicep is tight, really tight almost uncomfortably tight when fully extended so hopefully that helps!


----------



## Thewall (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice bro. Get at that 225!!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 2, 2021)

02-02-21

Squats
135X10, 185X10, 205X10, 225X8

BW Bulgarian squats. 
10, 10, 10
ATLRigger, these are a good add on!

50# Goblet Squats
8, 10, 12

Treadmill 2.0 MPH 5 Incline 
20 minutes 

Lower weight higher reps on squats

Got in and did it, heart rate was up, feel I could have put in more work but just feeling a bit run down today.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice bro. Got in the leg session today myself. Those Bulgarians give a nice burn.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah, I hated those Bulgarian squats... 

****ed up ran out of time and missed my workout today.

Tomorrow will be playing catch up!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 5, 2021)

1-4-21

208.8

Incline Bench
135X8, 155X6, 185X4

Bench
185X8, 205X4, 215X3

Incline DB
60X10, 10, 10

Single armed flat bench DB press
50X8, 9, 11

Flat DB Fly
60X10, 10, 8

And worked in some Triceps

All good in da hood!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 5, 2021)

Good workout dude. I did chest today too.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 6, 2021)

1-5-21

207.8# of fat ass

DL
135X10, 185X10, 225X8, 275X8, 315X10

Seated Incline DB Curls
40'sX8, 8, 8

Seated Cable Rows
160X10, 10, 8

DB Preacher curls
35'sX7, 30'sX6, 6

Incline Situps
20, 20, 20

Worked hard, planned on putting in more volume but not feeling 100%. Not sure exactly whats going on...


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 9, 2021)

1-8-21

210.2 # of fat ass 225 im ****in coming for you!

Seated OHP
145X3X3 125X5, 4, 3

BW Pullups
8, 6, 4 all to failure

Seated DB Press
40'sX10, 8, 7 35'sX6 30'sX6

BB Shrugs
225X8, 8, 8

Front Cable Raises
10, 10, 8
Reverse Fly Cables
10, 8, 7

DB lat Raises
25X5, 20X8,8 15X8

Good workout tonight, felt strong and 120% all in on this one!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 12, 2021)

1-12-21

207.8#

Squats
135X10, 185X8, 205X8, 225X8, 245X8, 275X4, 315X1

Split Squat
50#dbX5, 5, 5

Short quick workout today, not a lot of time

I dig my new signature! Thanks Jin!


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

A 3 plate SKWAAAT?!?!?! 

Nice.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> A 3 plate SKWAAAT?!?!?!
> 
> Nice.



Yes sir! I could have gotten 1 maybe 2 more. Was pretty stoked about it, and they were all slow and controlled!

Wish I had a little more time in the gym today, but did what I could do.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 16, 2021)

2-15-21

Flat Bench
145X10, 195X6, 215X6, 225X4, 235X1, 195X5

Pec Deck
3X10, 10, 10

V Bar tri push down
3X10, 10, 10

Decline DB Curl
30'sX10, 10, 10

DB Flat Press
60'sX6, 5, 6

Ez Bar reverse curl
3X12, 10, 10

That was another quick one...working too much! However feeling stronger this week


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 23, 2021)

Just taking a Deload week, trying to reset and get back at it harder than before! 

I'm still a fat ass, trying to put on some good weight. 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh super stoked to hit the gym!!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 23, 2021)

2-23-21

207.4#

Back 

DL
135X8, 185X8, 225X6, 6, 275X4, 325X1, 345X1
I need to get a belt, think that would help me progress past this point. 

What belts are you guys using?

Bent over BB row
135X8, 155X8, 7 165X6

EZ Bar Curl
85X12, 8, 5

Hammer curl
40'sX8, 8, 8

Incline DB Row
50'sX8, 10, 

BW Dips
12, 12, 10

30min cardio


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 23, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> What belts are you guys using?



I have a Gymreapers lever belt, and a Bear Komple belt that is velcro and some kind of stitched material.

To be honest, the Gymreapers belt seems like it is made much better, but I like the Bear better because it is thinner and doesn't tend to dig into my side during a squat. Also the velcro lets me adjust the tightness every time, whereas lever belts are not as adjustable.


----------



## PZT (Feb 24, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I need to get a belt, think that would help me progress past this point.
> 
> What belts are you guys using?



No matter your lifting goal you should have a belt handy 

I got lucky an inherited a belt bought from Inzer in 1993. Its so comfortable. I would hate to have to break in a new good belt. My buddy bough one once and it was like a tire


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah, I am thinking I may go with a rogue belt most of the shit I seem to have looked at is pleather, although I dont want to break one in I am to the point I think a belt would be useful.


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Yeah, I am thinking I may go with a rogue belt most of the shit I seem to have looked at is pleather, although I dont want to break one in I am to the point I think a belt would be useful.



I love mine. Ohio belt, maybe? Definitely enough for guys like us who aren’t hardcore strength athletes.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 25, 2021)

2-24-21

207.6#

Seated OHP
105X2X8 1X6

DB lat raises
20X3X10

BB Shrugs
225X2X10

Incline DB press
45'sX10 felt easy, 50X9 more challenging 50X7, 55X5

Farmer carries
160X3

Front cable raise
30X8, 20X2x12

Floor to ceiling single arm dumbbell
40X3X10

Stair stepper 15 min, that sucked...need to work on my cardio a bit

Did a few other shoulder cable exercises not entirely sure what they are called...

Later dudes and dudettes!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> I love mine. Ohio belt, maybe? Definitely enough for guys like us who aren’t hardcore strength athletes.



Yes, thats exactly what I was thinking Jin! Should be more than enough for my needs.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 13, 2021)

3-12-21

Did a back/bicep workout...

211.2# 

DL 
135X10, 185X6, 225X6, 275X6, 315X6, 365X1

Seated incline curl
45X8, 40X8, 40X, 35X7

Bent over BB Row
135X8, 140X8, 140X8

Lat pull down
140X10 160X8, 160X8

Standing DB Hammer curls
45X5, 45X5, 40X6

Seated cable row
140X8, 140X8, 160X7

Standing cable curl
80X10, 80X8, 80X8

DB Row
60X6, 60X6, 60X6


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 20, 2021)

Up 212.5#

Have to admit I have not logged as well as I would like...however I hit a new PR today pulled 415# DL!

Thats big for me so I am stoked...feel like I could have pulled a few more pounds. That was without any assistance so yeah pretty happy about that.

Ok fellow UG SI members carry on!


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 28, 2021)

3-27-21

212#

Bent over BB Row
145X10, 195X3X6

DL
145X10, 235X6, 325X6, 375X4

Incline Bench hammer curl
35X3X10

Lat Pull-down
160X2X8, 140X2X10, 140X16

Seated cable row
160X10, 160X8, 140X12, 140X10

Seated rowing machine
4X12

Cable Rope curls
3X10

DB Row
50X3X8

Incline Treadmill 
30Min

I really wana join the SUMMER POOL BOY CLUB buuuuuuut...putting on this weight has not been an easy task and I feel like I should hold it for a while...

**** it I am going on up to 225, just be a lil thick this summer...


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 31, 2021)

03-31-21

Bench
135X10, 190X6, 205X6, 225X5, 245X2, 255X1

BW Dips
3X10

DB Fly 
3X10X50

Skullcrushers 
1X10X65 1X10X75 1X8X75

Incline DB press
3X10X50

Close Grip DB press
3X10X50

And a lil M Fkin Cardio

Felt great! 

Pickle likes a kitty tickle


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 5, 2021)

Woke up this morning, weighed myself 214.6#, God damn I am getting up there! Packing around this much weight is much more noticeable than my 180 I used to pack around! 

Not going to lie I am pretty excited to do a cut and trim down but I will keep pushing on till I hit 225!  

Rock on fellas!!! Keep hitting those PR's!!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 5, 2021)

We neeeeeeeed piczzzzz


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 5, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> We neeeeeeeed piczzzzz



Why you always sending me PM's asking for pics Paps?!?! 

Very ballsy of you to do it in front of the entire forum!!!


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Why you always sending me PM's asking for pics Paps?!?!
> 
> Very ballsy of you to do it in front of the entire forum!!!



give him the goods you prude


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2021)

PZT said:


> give him the goods you prude



When I hit my weight goal that I had from the very beginning I will post up a pic on here! Which I'm pretty damn close...my original goal was 215, I expect any day now to hit that goal!


----------



## PZT (Apr 6, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> When I hit my weight goal that I had from the very beginning I will post up a pic on here! Which I'm pretty damn close...my original goal was 215, I expect any day now to hit that goal!



same here I want to post a good one when I make it to where I feel atleast a little good about myself


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2021)

PZT said:


> same here I want to post a good one when I make it to where I feel atleast a little good about myself



PZT, because I am not going to cut my body fat % is most definitely higher than my 10-12% goal im going to keep on trekking up to 225# and hold there for a while then do a cut. 

I don't know how sound that plan that is...but I have made a lot of progress so far in the last year and a half. Don't want to cut too soon and end up at 200#.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 6, 2021)

Give up the goods


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 7, 2021)

Sounds like a good plan Boogie


----------



## PZT (Apr 8, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> PZT, because I am not going to cut my body fat % is most definitely higher than my 10-12% goal im going to keep on trekking up to 225# and hold there for a while then do a cut.
> 
> I don't know how sound that plan that is...but I have made a lot of progress so far in the last year and a half. Don't want to cut too soon and end up at 200#.



yeah you don't want to get into of a cycle of flip flopping goals.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 12, 2021)

03-11-21

211# WTF....pressing on

BB Rows
135X10, 155X10, 175X8

Cable Tri rope pushdown
3X10

Wagonwheel DL
135X10, 225X8, 315X6, 365X5, 415X3

Cable V pushdown
3X10

Wide grip Lat pull down
160X3X10

Seated Cable rows
160X3X8

Single arm DB rows
65X3X8

Some cardio....like 5 min does that count?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 12, 2021)

5 min does not count! Lol


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 12, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 5 min does not count! Lol



Well it was worth a shot! 

Good to see you around brotha! How you feeling these days?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 12, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Well it was worth a shot!
> 
> Good to see you around brotha! How you feeling these days?



Way better. Today was probably my best day yet. Heart meds make you sleep really good I've learned. Downside is my pecker's not working so great on them and they won't let me take dick pills lol. Fml. Probably 2 more months of this. My heart is definitely improving though. I'm staying positive.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 12, 2021)

Thats great to hear! Seriously some scary shit man! Glad your on your way back to health!!!


----------



## permabulker (Apr 12, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Way better. Today was probably my best day yet. Heart meds make you sleep really good I've learned. Downside is my pecker's not working so great on them and they won't let me take dick pills lol. Fml. Probably 2 more months of this. My heart is definitely improving though. I'm staying positive.



it’s the best way to be man just focus on what’s important right now.


----------



## PZT (Apr 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Way better. Today was probably my best day yet. Heart meds make you sleep really good I've learned. Downside is my pecker's not working so great on them and they won't let me take dick pills lol. Fml. Probably 2 more months of this. My heart is definitely improving though. I'm staying positive.



Keep that positivity going man


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 14, 2021)

04-13-21 

Shoulders 

Seated OHP
55X10, 105X8, 115X8, 115X7, 125X4, 125X4 

BB Shrugs
235X10, 285X8, 285X10, 305X8 

Seated DB Press
50X10, 55X6, 55X4, 45X6, 35X8 

DB Lat raise
20X12, 25X8, 25X10, 20X10 

Front cable raise
50X3X12 

DB shrugs 
80X3X12 

Reverse fly
3X10 half the stack of weights on the machine...no idea on weight... 

Weighted incline situps 25# DB on chest
25X3X15 

Gotta get those abs popping for when I shed some belly fat....I'm probably around 16% or so I dunno for sure...abs definitely not showing tho...next summer they fukkin will be tho!

Some cardio let's go 10 min incline treadmill at 50% incline 3MPH.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

When do we get some boogie pics?

Nice work on shoulder press.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> When do we get some boogie pics?
> 
> Nice work on shoulder press.



I will post up some here shortly Jin! I feel I have made some awesome progress! Still not where I want to be but getting there!


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I will post up some here shortly Jin! I feel I have made some awesome progress! Still not where I want to be but getting there!




Thats the catch. We never get there!!!!

And when we do, we want to be somewhere else. Ha.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> Thats the catch. We never get there!!!!
> 
> And when we do, we want to be somewhere else. Ha.



It is an obsession, although I do have to say I never thought it possible to make the progress that I have. I put in a shit load of hard work and dedication. I get asked from time to time if I'm on the sauce, fukkin pisses me off!

I'm on TRT at 200mg a week which is maybe slightly over an average normal person...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 18, 2021)

I have yet to hit my 215# goal...but I am close enough to it at 212-214 depending on the day I guess. The pics are kind of shitty in my dark workout room.

If you have followed my log you will know that I have had my set backs along the way but still pushing forward!

Honestly I really want to do a cut, but I have worked so hard to get where I am at so I am going to keep pushing forward!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 18, 2021)

Awesome job!

I feel like there are two kind of people who ask if you use gear; those who drink the kool aid that anyone who is muscular is on, and haters. Dont let people who will never understand your work ethic and dedication get to you.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I have yet to hit my 215# goal...but I am close enough to it at 212-214 depending on the day I guess. The pics are kind of shitty in my dark workout room.
> 
> If you have followed my log you will know that I have had my set backs along the way but still pushing forward!
> 
> ...



I would say that you don't need to do a cut if you don't want to. I'm my opinion, you're nowhere near the point of needing to dial it back, in fact, you look pretty damn good! Is that a vein in your upper chest I see???


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2021)

What CJ said. This is so much better than what I had in my head. You’ve done fantastic!

Genetically you’ve got a great chest. With a couple years work that’s going to be notable among us. I also see great potential in your back. 

If there’s an area of improvement I see it’s that your chest overshadows your delts. 

really, really great physique you’ve cultivated. Great work. You should post some before pictures so people can see how much work you’ve put it. 

cheers mate?

PS- wheels?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 18, 2021)

Looking good boogie keep up the hard work!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 18, 2021)

Pics look awesome man, keep up the hard work it's paying off for you..


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks guys! I am going to keep pushing to the 225 goal. Jin, so what your saying is I need to work my delts. I totally see what your saying now that you mention that. I will get a pic of my wheels! 

Huge thanks to all of you guys!!!!!!!! I couldn't have done it without your help!!!!!


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Thanks guys! I am going to keep pushing to the 225 goal. Jin, so what your saying is I need to work my delts. I totally see what your saying now that you mention that. I will get a pic of my wheels!
> 
> Huge thanks to all of you guys!!!!!!!! I couldn't have done it without your help!!!!!



What I was saying is you’re going to be a force to be reckoned with in a couple years. And that you might want to work on your Delts


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 18, 2021)

Here are them wheels fellas!


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Here are them wheels fellas!
> 
> View attachment 11869
> View attachment 11870



Fukkin A Boogie!!!!  Rocking a nice set of wheels too!!! :32 (19):


----------



## Sickman (Apr 18, 2021)

Hell yeah bro. Looking solid


----------



## Thewall (Apr 19, 2021)

Legs looking thick!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 19, 2021)

Looking solid man! Leg veins! Do you know what your bf% is?


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice.  Most people hide their wheelz.  Gotta build big wheelz to move the big weights.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Looking solid man! Leg veins! Do you know what your bf% is?



I dont know for sure, honestly if I were to guess 15 or 16% somewhere in that range.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I have yet to hit my 215# goal...but I am close enough to it at 212-214 depending on the day I guess. The pics are kind of shitty in my dark workout room.
> 
> If you have followed my log you will know that I have had my set backs along the way but still pushing forward!
> 
> ...



You are looking killer Boog!! How tall?


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I dont know for sure, honestly if I were to guess 15 or 16% somewhere in that range.



and if it’s not that it’s less.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 19, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> You are looking killer Boog!! How tall?



I am 6'3, thanks V61!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I am 6'3, thanks V61!



ah hell - that’s awesome! Being right exactly the same gives me some REAL help comparing. Thanks dude!!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 19, 2021)

04-19-21 

212.4# today...wife out of town not eating as well as I should be...quick workout not too much time or equipment...home gym! 

At times I do intermittent fasting and don't even mean to. Anyone else have that issue? I will get busy doing something and completely forget to eat. 

DL
135X10, 185X8, 225X10, 275X8, 315X6, 365X1 

BB Row
135X10, 155X10, 165X8, 165X10 

DB Rows
50X15, 50X12, 50X10 

BW Dips
15, 15, 13 

Skullcrushers
75X8, 85X8, 85X10


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 20, 2021)

04-20-21 

OHP
55X15, 105X6, 115X8, 125X4, 105X8 

Lat Raises
3X10 

Reverse Flys
3X10 

Incline situps 25# additional weight
3X15 

Cable rope front raise
3X10 

Standing lat pull down 
3X10 

Seated DB OH press
50X6, left forearm pain middle of arm not sure what thats all about??? 

if I recall I had a green tree fracture when I was a teen...is thats shit really popping up now??? 

Don't break shit kids you will pay the rest of your life! 

Dropped to 40's
40X8X2 

DB front raise
3X15 

Treadmill
15 min 3.0 MPH 3 incline


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 21, 2021)

Good shit Boogz.  Keep an eye on that forearm pain.  Good luck bro.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm not doing shit today other than eating...not sure what the hell is going on but I weighed in this morning 209 and some change....WTF is going on CJ? 

Only change is I have missed my Vits and Creatine the last few days...am I pissing my weight away????


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 28, 2021)

04-27-21 

Squats
135X10, 225X10, 275X8, 295X6, 320X4, 225X10 

Calf Rasis
3X10 

Reverse leg curl
3X10 

Leg extensions
3X10 

Leg press
3X10 

30 min cardio 

Staying about the same weight 212.2# but trimming up some of my belly fat.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 28, 2021)

I see a lot if guys go up to a higher weight on squats and then go back down. Is that a PL approach?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 28, 2021)

DL its a pyramid approach I have used to get past plateaus, I'm a little bit naive about PL I'm just a work in progress...lol doing my own thing more or less...I really should learn more about the structure of the different lifting styles...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 28, 2021)

If I knew what I was doing I would be a monster...


----------



## PZT (Apr 28, 2021)

Backdown sets are a great tool for strength and hypertrophy


----------



## Boogieman (May 4, 2021)

My back is broke out like a mother fukker....

Oh and yesterday I had a good little DL session

DL
135X10, 225X6, 275X6, 315X6, 365X1, 345X1, 315X6, 315X7

Did some accessory shit! No cardio, fuk cardio


----------



## ATLRigger (Nov 6, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> I should probably just leave this right here! Still in the game gentlemen!!!!
> View attachment 15052


Great upper chest and decent traps.  I know it’s not easy to keep the body fat down too. Good work !


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 7, 2021)

Thanks Rigger, always a work in progress for sure!


----------

